# The women of TAS '07



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

A few pics of the girls that made this year's TAS a better
place to visit. I hope you all enjoy, I did. :chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Done, no more pics......at least of the women


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

omg ,, really HOT

keep it up man


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job, hyrev. Looks like you really captured the spirit of the show!


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

All these cute girls, and not a decent ar$e on any of them. >_<


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hyrev, thanks for being the Hentai-photographer this year . . .:chuckle: :thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Hentai or Skebe (sp.)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL Hyrev , I hope we can meet this year in Japan, I will tell you some stories about jap.Race Queens and galls. :smokin:


----------



## bandt1989 (Jan 19, 2006)

Were there any cars at that show? Not that i'm bothered, just wondered.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/4043/img8097mp3.jpg

she is probly the niecst of the bunch, all the rest look the same.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/4043/img8097mp3.jpg
> 
> she is probly the niecst of the bunch, all the rest look the same.


That's a bit normal for your eyes, as in Japan are nearly living only Japanese!
But I wouldn't mind hanging out with all of them after the show . . .


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh don't get me wrong I wouldn't say no to any of them

But give me Keeley hazel anyday


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong I wouldn't say no to any of them
> 
> But give me Keeley hazel anyday


KH has a stupid face, great balloons thought


----------



## bandt1989 (Jan 19, 2006)

Can we get a picture of keeley Hazel, i dont know what she looks like to offer my inane opinion


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

LOL. Nice pics you got there Paul, glad to see you spent the day perving.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

bandt1989 said:


> Can we get a picture of keeley Hazel, i dont know what she looks like to offer my inane opinion


If I had a non-nude picture of her I'd post it for you. :chuckle: :chairshot


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

L14M0 said:


> http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/4043/img8097mp3.jpg
> 
> she is probly the niecst of the bunch, all the rest look the same.


I agree.. Nice sweater puppets.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

I feel alot better now, those pics made my day


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Tigerbay said:


> I feel alot better now, those pics made my day


Marry one and she will make your day everday . . . and she might not have another opinion when it comes to spend money on a car .. :chuckle:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Absolutely cracking thread/pics,:bowdown1: :bowdown1:     you are a very lucky man indeed. I'll definitely be booking up for next year now.

Just out of interest, were there actually any cars on display (not that it matters one bit!!!!):chuckle: :chuckle: 

:GrowUp: <- Damn right:chuckle:


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I liked these two

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/4827/img8655ht4.jpg


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

cant wait untill im over there next year, shame im taking the wife:chuckle: 
whats the wheels in the 1st pic? not that u lot will have looked at them.........lmao

great pics

lee


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

bandt1989 said:


> Can we get a picture of keeley Hazel, i dont know what she looks like to offer my inane opinion



Google + "Keeley Hazell" = The right one?  

If so, not bad... not bad at all. 

/P


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Keeley Hazel = Top quality, **** Katie Price and all the fakers out there


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

skyline69_uk said:


> I liked these two


Me too, they were not models for the show. They were walking around
and I offered to take their pic with their mobile phone, afterwards I took
a pic with my camera. Rather tall women, i prefer them petite, easier to
throw them around and you can fit more of them in your car.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

L14M0 said:


> Keeley Hazel = Top quality, **** Katie Price and all the fakers out there


You know you woudln't kick Katie Price out of bed.


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

I think i've gone blind!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> KH has a stupid face, great balloons thought


nah, her left nipple is "broken"

give me a nipple i can chew on i say


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

hyrev said:


> Me too, they were not models for the show. They were walking around
> and I offered to take their pic with their mobile phone, afterwards I took
> a pic with my camera. Rather tall women, i prefer them petite, easier to
> throw them around and you can fit more of them in your car.


lmao. Yes, the one on the right is the best.

Hyrev, thanks for giving me a reason for living.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> lmao. Yes, the one on the right is the best.


What ?
No way man - it's the one on the left for sure


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Perra said:


> Google + "Keeley Hazell" = The right one?
> 
> If so, not bad... not bad at all.
> 
> /P


I've got a certain Keeley Hazell vid if our generous host is okay with me posting it.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> lmao. Yes, the one on the right is the best.
> 
> Hyrev, thanks for giving me a reason for living.


I thought your reason for living was your new car . . .?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> I thought your reason for living was your new car . . .?


Hmm - no.
Always for me:

1) Women
2) Cars


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> Hmm - no.
> Always for me:
> 
> 1) Women
> 2) Cars


I have to agree with you there..

Cars are good, but not that good !!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyway you can ride both . . 






ok I'll get my coat:shy:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

kaneda said:


> I've got a certain Keeley Hazell vid if our generous host is okay with me posting it.



elaborate...


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Well when a man and a woman love each other...


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Keeley getting up to a bit of "hows your father" ?
You sure its her? Not heard of this one! Incidently if the mods say NO to this id be more than happy for you to PM me the link!


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

To be honest the vid kind of sucks...pun def intended!


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

well done Paul


----------

